# Walk everyday



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Starting tomorrow April 14 2005 I will go from walking every other day to walking every day. I have a dog so she's a pretty good motivator.


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

Cool!  That's how I started exercising. Good luck!

*always wanted a dog*


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Going on a week now that I've walked everyday.


----------



## alternativesong (Apr 5, 2006)

That's really great! :banana I need to start exercising seriously again myself since I really know I feel better when I do. Keep us posted


----------



## skigirl81 (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi Sherbert... I look at your post and it helps motivate me to keep at it.. even when I feel like crap. Are you walking again today?

I'm gonna try to work out after work


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

I missed walking today, but I made up for it the day before. I forgot where I parked my car and looked for an hour or better in foot. Today I also did landscaping work for my Grandparents, which is hardwork. Tomorrow I HAVE to though.


----------



## skigirl81 (Nov 12, 2004)

Okay sherbert.. its tomorrow :b 

Are you walking today? I am going to run today for sure! We can do it! :banana


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Yes, I walked. Thanks. Good job running, keep it up!


----------



## C3P0 (Apr 10, 2006)

As stated on my personal Blog, and here on another thread, I intend to walk for 30 minutes every day. I also intend to get my posture evaluted in the gym to see if there is room for improvement.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

ok... cool.


----------



## skigirl81 (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey Sherbert ~ Its Monday again. Are you still on your walking regimen? I think I am going to try to run again today! ... But I really don't wanna!!
:banana


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

*oo*

I skipped walking over the weekend. I got motivated again on Monday, when it seemed to be nicer (a little chilly though). It really helps when the weather is nice.


----------

